# Which Bike is Best



## nochain (Jun 12, 2017)

I am going on a 5200 mile trip from Austin, TX north to Canada and then loop around through Seattle and back home. Which bike is best for single rider, r1200rt or r1200gs? In terms of comfort, distance between fill-ups, comfort, luggage etc?

Thanks,
Chris


----------

